# homemade stuffer tube for 19mm casings



## yount (Feb 18, 2010)

was asked to post this on another thread but figured id start a new thread so others may see it.I recently got some casings from cabelas that are 19mm smaller then my smallest tube so off to the hardware store i went first stop lowes i got a 5ft section of 3/8 pex then off to ace hardware for some 1-1/2" nylon washers with small hole cut my section of pex off smoothed the edge then flared it drilled the nylon washer out so it tightly fit the pex and slid it as tight as i could to the flare and done pex tube 1.78 washers .50 picked up 3 so with gas under 7 bucks for 3 tubes gave one to a buddy and i have a spare have enough tube to make a few more here is some pics of finished tube.Hope it helps someone i wanted to use the casings that day couldnt wait to order a new tube.lol  and the pressure pushing against the flare when packing pushes it tighter on to the washer for a tight seal


----------



## que-ball (Feb 18, 2010)

for ingenuity. Have you had a chance to try it out yet? What kind of stuffer do you have? Would you be interested in making me one for my 5# grizzly?

What is pex?


----------



## yount (Feb 18, 2010)

if you give me a measurment of the diameter of the bottom of your tube  ill make ya one


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

Great Idea...  Looks like it will do the job...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 18, 2010)

Very creative!


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 18, 2010)

Judging form the nut, I'd say it's either a Chop-Rite or Enterprise (same thing) stuffer.   What a great idea!  How did you flare the PEX?  I only have one old bent aluminum tube for my Chop-Rite, and the want too much for the new ones.  On the plastic ones I bought, the plastic flange is too thick and the nut doesn't have enough purchase to stay on...


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 18, 2010)

I too would like to know how you did the flare.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 18, 2010)

sweet idea there-I bet a lil heat with a tapered rod will flare it.


----------



## yount (Feb 18, 2010)

I am sure that would work but i have a flaring tool and a heat gun but pex will flare on its own with out cracking.Ihave one similar to this but its about 30+yrs old 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...temnumber=5969


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting. I have something similar for flaring brake hard lines. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## yount (Feb 19, 2010)

that will do it good luck


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome Idea! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LEM claims that they will not be getting any more 3/8" stuffer tubes cuz it's too tough on the gears.

Who knows what excuse they will have next week?!?!?

TJ


----------



## yount (Feb 28, 2010)

here is a batch done with the homemade stuffer tube


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now thats a great idea there Yount. Have have to make me one for sure cause I was looking for some new ones for my stuffer. You would think if you sold the stuffer and grinder you should carry parts for them. Or am I stuoid to think that??? I must be cause Gander doesn't have a clue of where to get differant plates for "their" grinder and tubes for "their" stuffer either. But I did notice that they carried differant plates for grinders that they don't even sell too.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 28, 2010)

I made 1 of these last weekend for mine-5' of pex was $5-washer was $1-will be trying it out soon on sticks-now what to do with the other 4.5 ft. of flex-pex? great idea Yount and thanks.


----------



## yount (Mar 1, 2010)

Your welcome i made a few extras.lol and gave my buddy 1 also dont know what to do with the rest lol


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2010)

What do you flare them with?


----------



## yount (Mar 1, 2010)

something like this but mine is about 30 yrs old.lol 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...temnumber=5969


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. I have never used a flare tool but I can sure afford that price and learn easy enough. Thanks for the info. My brother and I just made a bunch of sticks this fall and we could only get about 1/4 of the casings on the end at a time because of the thickness of our tube. We both agreed we wish we had a smaller one so we could put the whole casing on at once and not have to fill 15 or so feet at a time. Thanks.


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 1, 2010)

what is pex???


----------



## desertlites (Mar 2, 2010)

dyce51 flex pex is high psi. tubing for water in RV's-etc. can be found at most Ace-or depot stores.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 3, 2010)

plex is what most plumbers use anymore, its much cheaper than copper.


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 3, 2010)

Just bought last week for the 5 lbs. stuffer.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/496/90


----------



## shannon127 (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought a 3/8th supply line and a stainless fender washer from Home Depot.  Works great and cost a whopping $4.00

http://www.homedepot.com/Plumbing-P...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UJApOIby-8A


----------



## dward51 (Oct 30, 2012)

PEX is Cross-Linked Polyethylene (aka a high tech plastic water pipe made from a cross-linked form of HDPE or High Density Polyethylene)


----------



## mathman (Jan 1, 2015)

I was just thinking of doing this. Thanks God for the search tool:)
Bump for an old thread.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2015)

Using a flaring tool and a torch, to anneal the metal, these tubes can be easily made using a flaring tool....    The brass 1/2" OD tube has a very thin wall and works best for me....   I added a brass washer for some unknown reason...  it's not needed it the tube fits well into your existing stuffing tube...  as long as it tightens up somewhere down the tube, you are good to go....   Tubing is usually available at most home centers including Ace Hardware...    or   http://www.grainger.com/product/Tub...m/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4EEF9_AS01?$smthumb$













d6b00afe_tube5.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 2, 2015


















73e13295_tube3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## mathman (Jan 2, 2015)

Do I need to have a tube or could I just have a hole(the washer)? I won't be using casing on my snack sticks. It will be on a homemade jerky shooter. Will the meat come out of the washer hole in a line without a tube?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2015)

MathMan said:


> Do I need to have a tube or could I just have a hole(the washer)? I won't be using casing on my snack sticks. It will be on a homemade jerky shooter. Will the meat come out of the washer hole in a line without a tube?




What will you slide the casing onto....   the tube forms the shape of the meat....


----------



## mathman (Jan 2, 2015)

I won't use a casing. Does the tube form the shape or the hole?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2015)

MathMan said:


> I won't use a casing. Does the tube form the shape or the hole?



The tube applies pressure to the "outside" if the meat form to hold it together, as it is pushed through the tube...  Most of the pressure is at the canister and eases as it approaches the end of the tube.....    The sticky meat is pretty much self gluing...   Kneading or mixing the ground meat increases the "meat glue" so it will bind....


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 5, 2015)

MathMan said:


> I won't use a casing. Does the tube form the shape or the hole?


The outlet of the tube froms the shape of the meat.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------

